# Base des données simple pour HTML



## viaferrata73 (27 Novembre 2011)

Je programme manuellement mon site en HTML avec l'éditeur de texte "Fraise".

Je désire la base des données très simple et facile à créer.

Je n'arrive pas à choisir laquelle base des données qui fonctionne avec HTML : SGBD ou MySQL ou ... ?
Quelle application de base des données pour HTML ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## flippy (27 Novembre 2011)

Tout d'abord *bonjour* ! Pour exploiter une base de données, tu dois codifier tes pages en XHTML (_Fraise_ le fait très bien également ) qui te permettra d'avoir une base MySQL gérée en langage PHP côté serveur. Donc c'est un peu plus compliqué que le HTML de base mais très vite on ne peut plus s'en passer, ne serait-ce que pour créer une simple page contact  . Pour tester tes pages, tu peux installer MAMP sur ton ordi, il te simulera un serveur, avant d'envoyé tout ça vers un serveur distant. Il existe plein de tutos sur le net. Bon courage :rateau:


----------



## viaferrata73 (27 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Ouh là là, un vrai casse-tête pour mon niveau de débutant de SQL.

L'installation de MAMP v2.0.5 est faite 

 il faut que je fasse la connaissance des serveurs (Apache et MySQL) et aussi de PHP dont je suis totalement novice (sauf HTML).

Il va falloir tout ça 3 choses (Apache, MySQL, PHP) pour une petite base des données... 
Un vrai grand soupir !


----------



## Niconemo (27 Novembre 2011)

Jute pour info, tu souhaite faire quoi avec la base de donnée ?

Parce que du petit script à l'application complexe complète en passant par les CMS, il y a déjà de quoi faire dans les développements PHP-MySQL tout-faits et prêt à utiliser par un utilisateur de HTML de base.

Personnellement j'utilises des bases de données SQL depuis ds années au quotidien dans plein de domaine sans saisir une ligne de PHP (enfin pas souvent&#8230 ni de SQL (ça jamais !). Mon niveau en PHP est plus que rudimentaire et mon niveau en SQL est actuellement inexistant.

Je ne dis pas qu'il n'est pas intéressant ni utile de s'y former (d'ailleurs j'ai commencé de le faire sérieusement depuis peu) mais je veux juste dire qu'il n'est pas utile de ré-inventer la roue


----------



## viaferrata73 (27 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour Niconemo

Je fais quoi avec la base des données...
Mon souhait est de créer la base de données avec MySQL (recommandé par les forums).

J'ai comparé entre MySQL v5.5.18 et Mamp v2.0.5
Je trouve que MySQL (terminal) m'intéresse mais je suis toujours bloqué par mon manque d'expérience et je n'ai pas toujours réussi à connecter le serveur-local MySQL par le mot de passe.

D'autre part, je suis surpris que votre niveau en SQL est inexistant... comment vous faites pour créer une base de données ?
Merci de m'expliquer.


----------



## koeklin (27 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir

Bon je pense que la question de Nico est était plus "à quoi va servir cette si petite base de données? "  

Pour le reste si vous avez réellement besoin d'Appache, mySQL, PHPmyadmin, faisons simple pour un débutant : installez MAMP  et vous l'aurez mySQL


----------



## Niconemo (28 Novembre 2011)

> comment vous faites pour créer une base de données ?


J'ai un peu caricaturé mon niveau mais&#8230;

Il n'y a pas besoin d'un bon niveau en langage SQL pour créer une base de donnée mySQL.
Ni pour l'utiliser si on utilise des outils qui le font pour nous.

En fait il y a deux façon de comprendre l'expression "base de donnée" dans le domaine dont on parle :


 Au niveau technique de base : la base de donnée mySQL brute proprement dite qui est polyvalente et dépend de ce qu'on lui demande de faire via un langage de programmation comme le PHP.
 Au niveau applicatif (dans le langage courant) : un système spécialisé programmé en PHP pour gérer des fiches de donnée (un fichier de recettes, de produits, de contacts, etc.). C'est ce système qui communique avec mySQL, on peut le programmer soi-même en PHP-mySQL ou utiliser une application déjà programmée.
 
J'ai un peu peur qu'il y ait un amalgame, une confusion entre les deux dans votre esprit (ce qui serait normal, même si je peux me tromper). C'est pourquoi je me permet de vous demander ce que vous compter faire de cette base de donnée.

Une fois que vous avez installé mamp (par exemple) et créé une base de donnée vierge, il existe de nombreux scripts tout faits (comme les CMS, par exemple) qui se chargent de créer les tables et de faire l'interface avec ta base de donnée.

Mais loin de moi l'idée de t'empêcher d'apprendre à partir de zéro, comme tu parle de bases de données "faciles" dans ton premier message, je voulais juste écarter un doute pour que les réponses soient plus pertinentes pour toi.


----------



## Céroce (28 Novembre 2011)

Un tuto bien fait sur le site du zéro.


----------



## viaferrata73 (28 Novembre 2011)

koeklin a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Bon je pense que la question de Nico est était plus "à quoi va servir cette si petite base de données? "
> 
> Pour le reste si vous avez réellement besoin d'Appache, mySQL, PHPmyadmin, faisons simple pour un débutant : installez MAMP  et vous l'aurez mySQL



Bonjour,

D'accord, j'écoute votre conseil comme Nico, je commence d'abord avec MAMP, je mets MySQL v5.5 à mon côté pour plus tard.
C'est vrai, en priorité, je dois d'abord améliorer mes expériences sur la base de données.

Merci à vous et aussi à Nico pour vos réponses.

Cordialement 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h41 ----------




Niconemo a dit:


> J'ai un peu caricaturé mon niveau mais
> 
> Il n'y a pas besoin d'un bon niveau en langage SQL pour créer une base de donnée mySQL.
> Ni pour l'utiliser si on utilise des outils qui le font pour nous.
> ...



Bonjour,

C'est vrai, je suis d'accord avec vous, on n'a pas besoin de niveau de SQL si l'on a un outil comme MAMP.

Mon but est de progresser ma connaissance de MySQL.
C'est pourquoi je dois commencer à apprendre une petite base de données, après ma compréhension, je ferai une base de données assez importante

A bien réfléchir, je devrai aussi apprendre la language PHP.
Je sais que ce n'est pas simple pourtant je suis motivé.

MAMP est bien et pratique mais dommage, je ne vois pas comment ça fonctionne.
Avec MySQL v5.5, on peut voir comment ça marche.

Merci de m'indiquer le logiciel MAMP qui peut aussi m'être utile pour m'avancer mes expériences.

Cordialement,


----------



## bungto (27 Décembre 2011)

Si tu  codephp ,tu peux utiliser mySQL et si tu code ASP.NET tu peux utiliser SQL Sever


----------

